# SWAT 1-19-13 Carters Re-reg



## MerkyWaters (Dec 11, 2012)

We will kick off our 2013 SWAT Season at Carters Re-reg on January 19, 2013. If you or someone might be interested check out our website for all the details or send me an email of any questions that you may have.

God Bless,
Merrick
mccluremerrick@gmail.com
www.smallwateranglerteams.webs.com


----------



## deepwater (Dec 18, 2012)

Bump


----------



## DAWGFISH66 (Dec 19, 2012)

Abm


----------



## rednecktoyotamudder (Dec 23, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## deepwater (Jan 3, 2013)

Bump


----------



## DAWGFISH66 (Jan 11, 2013)

Abm


----------



## deepwater (Jan 11, 2013)

DAWGFISH66 said:


> Abm



You got the shirts made yet ?


----------



## MerkyWaters (Jan 12, 2013)

deepwater said:


> You got the shirts made yet ?



Shirts??? I am assuming they are SWAT shirts. If so how much? I would pay for one.


----------



## deepwater (Jan 12, 2013)

There are no shirts it's a joke


----------



## MerkyWaters (Jan 14, 2013)

Spanky's avatar sure is intimidating!!!! Nice Spot!!!!


----------



## DAWGFISH66 (Jan 17, 2013)

Come one, come all....  Don't be skeered.


----------



## russ010 (Jan 17, 2013)

be sure to take a shovel so you can paddle through the mud...


----------



## MerkyWaters (Jan 18, 2013)

See everyone in the morning. Pre-registration will begin around 6:20am and blast off will be at safelight.


----------

